# Going stir crazy w bettas



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)

I think this is an overkill but really diggin the variety of colors with the betta posse


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're not keeping males and females together, are you. And just so's you know, if you have females together the minimum tank size is a 10 with five females-only. Heavily planted to break up lines of sight and chase. Each girl needs a space to claim as here own "territory."

The male in the last photo is lovely; can't tell about Flamer as he's not got his fins open.


----------



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)

got a 5 and 2.5 gallon . In the 5 gallon is one male /3 females and in 2.5 gallon is just one (flamer) which is a vicious one. If the pair up doesnt work out than will break em up


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sad to say, you might not know it's not working out until you find your male dead. Sexually mature females kept with one male have been known to take their aggression out that male and kill him. Often time over night when the tank is dark. That is why it is recommended to never keep males and females together except during breeding; and then you remove the female when the mating is done.

And, actually, Betta aren't "vicious." They are territorial as nature intended. Some are more territorial than others.


----------



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sad to say, you might not know it's not working out until you find your male dead. Sexually mature females kept with one male have been known to take their aggression out that male and kill him. Often time over night when the tank is dark. That is why it is recommended to never keep males and females together except during breeding; and then you remove the female when the mating is done.
> 
> And, actually, Betta aren't "vicious." They are territorial as nature intended. Some are more territorial than others.


oh no. I m staring to notice that the male (pebbles) in the 5 gallon become less active and always stays in the bottom or by the heater while other females are roaming freely. Is this a sign? I m thinking of just removing the 2 females ( snowflake and blueberry) to the 2.5 tank and get rid of flamer.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I think the combinations you have might be difficult in any tank but I also think they are a bit over crowded. You might be better to put the 3 females in the 5 gal and the male in the 2.5, tho 5 gal is still probably too small for a sorority tank. I e never had a sorority tank so I’m not 100% sure but I know they can be a tricky balance sometimes.
Are you trying to breed them? Is that why you are having males and females together? If you just like the look of the fish together than you should probably invest in a bigger tank and research some other fish breeds. There are plenty of fish that can live well with bettas in the right tank. ☺


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I just realized you have two males...I think you definitely need another tank or less fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You need to skip the idea of a sorority unless you get that 10 gallon and two more females or you will have them killing or severely injuring each other.


----------



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)

just swapped the male (pebbles) to the 2.5 tank w a neon tetra and the boy seems happier  so as for the 5 gallon there just 3 females and they seem to be more at peace with each other.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Neon tetras are schooling fish and also can be fin nippers. One betta and a neon in a 2.5 gallon tank is not a good combo either. Do you have another tank that the neon came from? He needs friends that aren’t a betta, like 5 of them at least. In a 2.5 Gal tank your male betta should not have any tank mates. It is suitable for him if you do lots of water changes but not big enough for a tank mate.


----------



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Just trying to help you not lose your fish 🤷‍♀️


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The driving purpose of a forum (at least this one), should be to educate. A person may not like the information they receive, especially when they are told they are doing something wrong, but what's best for the fish should always be more important that an owner's feelings.

BettaloverSara is correct. Neons are shoaling fish. They require not only at least six members to their shoal but they also need a tank that is a minimum of 24" x 12". The size of the tank and shoal are _not_ based on opinion; they are from actual species studies.

If we don't provide our pets with what they require, we sentence them to a stress-filled, short, less healthy life....no matter how "happy" an owner may think they appear.

FWIW, I think it's great that you moved your Betta around. That's a commendable first step. But you have a ways to go so all of them are with you for their natural lifespan.


----------

